# Do you or don't you use a top sheet on your bed/ mattress?



## Jace (Nov 3, 2022)

Use a top sheet on your bed/ mattress?...

or something else 

A comforter

blanket...

or...

Personal preference!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2022)

All of the above!    

After all, I am a Northerner living in the North! 

Plus, some warm pads if I can manage them!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm northerner living in the south.... I have one light comforter on most of the year..no top sheet, but  the comforter washes up nicely .. and in winter a lightweight  Duvet with a cover on...


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 3, 2022)

top sheet, then my 'lectric blanky....


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 3, 2022)

Top sheet, then a small, down throw.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> top sheet, then my 'lectric blanky....


_That's called cheating, the 'lectric blanky...
But we do allow lots of that sort of cheating, here at SF!_


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2022)

I use one furry polyester blanket with a fitted sheet.  But in winter, I dress very warmly for bed; I'm wearing a thick polyester shirt, sweat pants & thick socks.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 3, 2022)

Yes, a top sheet and lots of blankets  Heavy blankets.
And, a heated mattress pad.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 3, 2022)

Jace said:


> Use a top sheet on your bed/ mattress?...
> 
> or something else
> 
> ...


I so wanted to ditch the top sheet, and just use a comforter.   But my wife(the avid quilter) decided to make us a quilt for the bed, and it is beautiful.   But....it's difficult to clean a quilt(colors running) so I begrudgingly continued using the top sheet to protect the quilt.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 3, 2022)

Just a comforter.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 3, 2022)

A top sheet? Of course. Plus all the blanket and comforter layers.

I did housekeeping in a guesthouse. The duvet covers were to keep dust off the comforters and/or freshen old comforters. They were changed and washed every few weeks.

But people from a certain country would just get under the comforter instead of under the top sheet. One woman, on a warm night, even took the duvet cover off and used it as a sheet -- instead of using the actual top sheet.

I soon learned to make the bed in such a way that the sleeper would naturally (hopefully) get under the top sheet.


----------



## Kika (Nov 3, 2022)

Top sheet, fleece blanket, light quilted comforter.
Rarely use the comforter, it gets folded at the bottom of the bed.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I so wanted to ditch the top sheet, and just use a comforter.   But my wife(the avid quilter) decided to make us a quilt for the bed, and it is beautiful.   But....it's difficult to clean a quilt(colors running) so I begrudgingly continued using the top sheet to protect the quilt.


Yuo are right. That quilt is gorgeous and wonderful, and worth doing whatever else you need to do.  For the quilt, andfor your wife.


----------



## Jace (Nov 3, 2022)

Gorgeous quilt, Nathan..lucky man..talented wife!


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 3, 2022)

No top sheet, but our blankets are made out of 2 or 3 sheets that I sewed together (really warm & ez to wash).

At first, Michelle thought it was weird that I don't use a top sheet. In fact, she thought it was unsanitary. But the blankets get laundered every week, and - her favorite perk - making the bed is a snap.


----------



## Right Now (Nov 3, 2022)

Always a top sheet!  It is much easier to wash sheets than comforters and blankets weekly.
Besides, I like the feel of crisp percale sheets when running my toes back and forth at night.
I also love the smell of freshly laundered sheets!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2022)

You're fortunate, @Murrmurr 
That would have been a deal-breaker for many wonderful partners!


----------



## J-Kat (Nov 3, 2022)

Top sheet and a very light quilted comforter.  When it gets colder here I'll add a light blanket.  I like the feel of nice, crisp percale sheets.  Blankets, at least the ones I have, can be scratchy and more difficult to wash.


----------



## jujube (Nov 3, 2022)

Top sheet and a thin cotton blanket (yeah, yeah.....it's 90 degrees outside but the AC is cranked up and the fan is blowing.


----------



## Jace (Nov 3, 2022)

J-Kat said:


> J-Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Top sheet, yes.  I like the feel of nice, crisp percale sheets.


Me, too.!


----------



## Jace (Nov 4, 2022)

O.K..'you _smarties'  what's the difference between a comforter and duvet? _

Do tell!


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2022)

Right now, I'm sleeping between two quilt-like covers with a foam mattress topper underneath.


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 4, 2022)

I believe a duvet is a French term for a regular old comforter.  They probably got to charge more once it was given a French name.  The cover for it came around later.

I have a top sheet, velour blanket, cotton knit blanket and then a duvet with cover.  I will keep that top sheet because I hate changing that duvet cover.


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 4, 2022)

I remember my grandmother's heavy old cotton stuffed quilts and was really disappointed when they started stuffing them with fiber fill.  Guess now I will have to get a weighted blanket too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2022)

Top sheet, comforter.  I'm a Northern gal.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 4, 2022)

Jace said:


> O.K..'you _smarties'  what's the difference between a comforter and duvet? _
> 
> Do tell!


To me, a duvet is filled with down. Duvet is a French word meaning down.

A comforter can be filled with polyester or whatever.

Also, there are regional differences in usage. Thus there is no one correct answer.


----------



## timoc (Nov 4, 2022)

Someone to snuggle up to would be better than all the blankets, then I'd be a comfort-her.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 4, 2022)

Always a top clean sheet and a light fuzzy type blanket.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

win231 said:


> I use one furry polyester blanket with a fitted sheet.  But in winter, I dress very warmly for bed; *I'm wearing a thick polyester shirt, sweat pants & thick socks.*


to bed ?


----------



## Jules (Nov 4, 2022)

A sheet and light quilt in the summer.  As it gets cooler, it’s sheet, wool blanket and the quilt.

I’m rethinking what I’ll use this winter.  I’m already adding a throw in the middle of the night. 

Years ago we used my MIL’s homemade quilts in a homemade comforter.  Sound like what Murrmurr does.  I couldn’t put them on myself.  They were also very hot and heavy.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2022)

I dislike top sheets and never use them. I use one very soft fleece blanket, even in winter - that's it.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> to bed ?


 Why not? That's more or less what I wear to bed.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)

I prefer just a light comforter.  During winter, it is a weighted blanket and a heavier comforter.


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> to bed ?


Yes.  Ever since weight loss, I'm always cold.


----------



## Jace (Nov 4, 2022)

@NorthernLight ..T Y..for explanation!


----------



## Victoria (Nov 4, 2022)

Just a top sheet and that's all. Don't care for blankets, they make me feel smothered. I have a blanket on my bed for  show, but I don't use it.


----------



## Victoria (Nov 4, 2022)

win231 said:


> I use one furry polyester blanket with a fitted sheet.  But in winter, I dress very warmly for bed; I'm wearing a thick polyester shirt, sweat pants & thick socks.


Oh mylanta really?   I could never sleep in that much clothes! I can't stand socks on my feet to sleep in.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 4, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes.  Ever since weight loss, I'm always cold.


It's hell being skinny.   I should send you the cookies my wife's killing my diet with.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 4, 2022)

Mattress is covered in a mattress cover then:
fitted sheet,
top sheet,
quilt (soon to be changed to a warmer duvet)
Hubby also has an extra blanket to add to that if he is cold.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 4, 2022)

Fitted sheet…..vellux blanket….spring, summer, fall, winter.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 4, 2022)

Top sheet, quilt, and blanket


----------



## mrstime (Nov 4, 2022)

Top sheet, and a light weight but warm blanket for me. DH prefers neither, or once in a while he will roll up in the top sheet leaving me with just the blanket.


----------



## jujube (Nov 4, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I remember my grandmother's heavy old cotton stuffed quilts and was really disappointed when they started stuffing them with fiber fill.  Guess now I will have to get a weighted blanket too.


My grandmother and great-grandmother used to make quilts for everyone and used that heavy, heavy cotton batting.  I loved laying under all that weight on cold nights;  it was like someone was hugging me.  I still have one of them but it's pretty fragile. 

My great-grandmother had a featherbed.  I remember one time jumping onto her bed and sinking down into that mattress.  I couldn't see over the sides.


----------



## perplexed (Nov 4, 2022)

Top sheet and comforter and if it is really cold we put a blanket on top of bottom sheet so it won't be cold.We cut our heat back at night and live in South.


----------



## perplexed (Nov 4, 2022)

jujube said:


> My grandmother and great-grandmother used to make quilts for everyone and used that heavy, heavy cotton batting.  I loved laying under all that weight on cold nights;  it was like someone was hugging me.  I still have one of them but it's pretty fragile.
> 
> My great-grandmother had a featherbed.  I remember one time jumping onto her bed and sinking down into that mattress.  I couldn't see over the sides.


 What a cute story, how old were you?


----------



## jujube (Nov 4, 2022)

perplexed said:


> What a cute story, how old were you?


Five or six.  Great-Grandma died when I was six.


----------



## perplexed (Nov 4, 2022)

jujube said:


> Five or six.  Great-Grandma died when I was six.


AWW  it is nice you have those memories, those were fun times back then for us all!


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2022)

Nathan said:


> It's hell being skinny.   I should send you the cookies my wife's killing my diet with.


If I wasn't diabetic, they'd be gone long ago.


----------



## Remy (Nov 10, 2022)

Must have a 100% cotton sheet. Then blankets.


----------



## Trish (Nov 10, 2022)

I like crisp, cotton sheets in the summer and add a duvet in the colder weather.


----------

